# Western red cedar burl



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2019)

Usually, actually always before this one, Western red cedar burl is just swirly figure, no eyes. This one, wowsers, tight little eyes and rays like BAB. If you have cut cedar before you know what my shop smells like.. ENJOY

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 17, 2019)

I've not seen Red Cedar burl before! Must be delightful to cut! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 17, 2019)

@Mike1950 what is the size and price for these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Mike1950 what is the size and price for these?


 those 2 are 1.75 x 7 and 10 I think. but have not priced, nor am selling till after Christmas. Not a sell thread- just a drool thread

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 17, 2019)

Man you really know how to hurt people! Wonder if we can get a mod to move it to the for sale section?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (Dec 17, 2019)

That's gorgeous! Lots of ERC around here, but I've never seen eyes like that... Is it more common in the western variety?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 17, 2019)

DKMD said:


> That's gorgeous! Lots of ERC around here, but I've never seen eyes like that... Is it more common in the western variety?


No- western is softer. but almost never gets eyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

